# DIY popcorn maker - no joke



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Blow ya brains out


----------



## annetony (May 1, 2005)

If the phones can do that to popcorn, what does it do to you 8O 8O 

Anne


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Phones*

SCARY


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Good story :lol: 

popped :roll:


----------



## johng1974 (Jan 17, 2007)




----------



## 107558 (Oct 10, 2007)

spykal said:


> Good story :lol:


Spoil Sport :lol:


----------

